# Altro articolo a sfondo informatico ricco di imprecisioni

## mrfree

Cazzeggiando in cerca di qualche news mi sono imbattuto in questo articolo

http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/tgtech/articoli/articolo300499.shtml

tralasciando commenti sulla testata giornalistica in questione mi limito a quotare qualcosina...

 *Quote:*   

> La tecnica di entrare nelle connessioni wireless prende il nome di sniffing ed è levoluzione dell'hacker

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Ma...ma...come???... una tecnica l'evoluzione di un essere umano???

 *Quote:*   

> Con programmi come Kismet e Ethereal lhacker girerà la Rete con lidentità della sua vittima (cui spetterà dimostrare la buona fede davanti al giudice). HostAP invece manda in tilt il server della vittima, incapace di riconoscere se la richiesta di connessione parta della rete wi-fi o da un pc esterno. Altri trucchi con Netstumbler, Wellenreiter o WEPcrack. 

  Ma cosa gli avrà mai fatto di male HostAP???  *wikipedia wrote:*   

> HostAP is one of the most popular IEEE 802.11 device drivers for Linux. It works with cards utilizing the Prism 2/2.5/3 chipset and support Host AP mode, which allows a WLAN card to perform all the functions of an access point

 

 *Quote:*   

> Un cerchio con due lancette all'interno equivale alla possibilità di bucare Internet solo in certi orari.

 

Bucare internet???... scusate l'ignoranza ma non comprendo questo genere di slang

Cercando informazioni sull'autore ho scoperto che ha anche vinto il premio internazionale di giornalismo ischia (sezione web)... ne deduco che nella sua carriera abbia fortunatamente scritto solo pochi articoli come questo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dal settembre 2004 cura le pillole del tgcom, notiziario flash in onda ogni giorno su Canale 5, Rete 4 e Italia 1.

  Si, pillole... quelle di Malox che tra un po' dovrò inziare a assumere se continueranno a scrivere articoli del genere...

----------

## Sparker

Mi domando se è una caso limitato all'ambito informatico o se è prassi comune per un giornalista prendere paroloni a caso (dei quali rigorosamente non ha  la minima idea del significato), mescolarli un pò ed infine buttarli a casaccio su un foglio di (s)Word...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Mi domando se è una caso limitato all'ambito informatico o se è prassi comune per un giornalista prendere paroloni a caso (dei quali rigorosamente non ha  la minima idea del significato), mescolarli un pò ed infine buttarli a casaccio su un foglio di (s)Word...

 

è moda dei giornalisti

io ho già mandato una mail di protesta alla redazione per il modo superficiale con cui si è affrontato l'argomento. È intollerabile il modo in cui si fa disinformazione in Italia, da parte di alcuni giornalisti ignoranti che pensano a tutto tranne che a scrivere cose sensate

----------

## Deus Ex

Sottoscrivo.

Ci sono schiere intere di giornalisti dediti alla DISinformazione. E quel che è peggio, senza sminuire ovviamente l'importanza di ogni singolo ramo del sapere, è che scrivono anche di cose ben più gravi.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

-.- ignobilmente triste -.-

----------

## GiRa

Quando  mi imbatto in questi eventi (e non solo in ambito informatico) solitamente mando una mail alla redazione, fin'ora ho ottenuto (3 su 3):

 - cancellazione di un articolo da il Washington Post online

 - cancellazione di un articolo da L'Unità on line

 - correzione di un servizio del TG2 all'edizione successiva

Quindi MAIL MAIL MAIL.

Nota: ma se molto spesso quando sento un giornalista parlare di cose in cui sono competente avrei qualcosa da ridire, come la devo prendere quando parla di argomenti in cui sono io l'ingorante?

----------

## nosacciu

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Nota: ma se molto spesso quando sento un giornalista parlare di cose in cui sono competente avrei qualcosa da ridire, come la devo prendere quando parla di argomenti in cui sono io l'ingorante?

 

Semplice... smettere di dare retta a qualsiasi informazione che venga da un mezzo stupido come la tv o un giornale (diciamo smettere di dar retta ai giornalisti in generale). Per fortuna chi utilizza internet ha talmente tanti canali di informazione che i media tradizionali rivelano tutta la loro povertà e incapacità (se sia colpevole o meno lo lascio giudicare a ciascuno).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io proprio ieri mi sono evoluto in sniffer e subito dopo in worm, devo preoccuparmi?   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> Per sniffare dati sono indispensabili nellordine unantenna di ridotte dimensioni, un tubo (i più banali sono quelli delle patatine Pringles), una scheda wireless e un banale software. La prima viene infilata nelle Pringles (sono le preferite dagli hacker perché la confezione è lunica ad essere foderata con una leggera carta dalluminio, perfetta per isolare il segnale) da cui parte il cavo della scheda che attiverà il programma nel pc. Tempo delloperazione: qualche secondo. Risultato sempre garantito. E logicamente senza nessuna traccia lasciata.

 

Il nostro amico comunque e' proprio poco informato  :Smile: 

Per sniffare tanto per iniziare non serve tutta quell'attrezzatura li ma volendo una semplice scheda wifi integrata, se la distanza ce lo consente, permette di farlo.

Non si capisce poi perche' a lui servano due antenne, una di ridotte dimensioni e il tubo pringles (che poi, vi voglio vedere a prendere bene il segnale se siete sotto casa della vittima con un'antenna cosi' direzionale senza farvi scoprire). Quella di ridotte dimensioni sarebbe l'omnidirezionale oppure la direzionale a tubo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

E poi, perche' devo scegliere le pringles quando quella del bacardi reserva (o il wisky william lawson's a seconda dei gusti) e' molto meglio e mi faccio pure un cicchetto?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Infine, il software sara' banale per lui, ma vallo a dire a chi ha scritto kismet...

Per inciso, non ci vuole mai qualche secondo a meno di botte di fortuna incredibili, e il risultato garantito ce l'hai solo se ti chiami gastone o kevin   :Cool: 

EDIT:

Forse sotto sotto gli unici motivi per scrivere articoli come questo sono per far parlare un po' del fatto, per far si che la gente vada in giro a cercare simboli arcaici sui propri muri e per fomentare un po' di panico...

EDIT2:

Dopo aver letto svariati articoli nella rubrica tech del giornale, mi rendo conto che la linea e' sempre la medesima, e penso che il target sia la massaia o il dodicenne appassionato, senza nulla togliere a nessuna delle due categorie. Mi spiego meglio, il lessico e' impreciso e le storie sono romanzate, per attirare un po' l'attenzione. Non dovrebbero correggere gli articoli, dovrebbero proprio chiudere la baracca. 

E' tristissimo!

----------

## Frez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io proprio ieri mi sono evoluto in sniffer e subito dopo in worm, devo preoccuparmi?  

 

 :Very Happy: 

Fate attenzione ! Pare che cercare di oltrepassare lo stadio di "sniffer" sia pericoloso.

Girano voci di gente che si e' involuta in WindowsFirewall   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

GottaCatchEmAll!!! Kismet scelgo te! Attacco ArpPoisoning! Oh no il mio piccolo kismet è stato battuto da Cisco! Torna nella tua sfera pokè. HostAP scelgo te! Wow ma funzioni meglio di Psyduck! Ho vinto ho vinto, io HASh Catchu sono l'allenatore di hacker + famoso al mondo, SONO IL MIGLIORE!!!!

Chissà che cartoni guardava quello scriba da piccolo per fornirgli tale fantasia, o chissà cosa sniffa adesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> GottaCatchEmAll!!! Kismet scelgo te! Attacco ArpPoisoning! Oh no il mio piccolo kismet è stato battuto da Cisco! Torna nella tua sfera pokè. HostAP scelgo te! Wow ma funzioni meglio di Psyduck! Ho vinto ho vinto, io HASh Catchu sono l'allenatore di hacker + famoso al mondo, SONO IL MIGLIORE!!!!
> 
> Chissà che cartoni guardava quello scriba da piccolo per fornirgli tale fantasia, o chissà cosa sniffa adesso 

 

dire ROTFL è poco.   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> GottaCatchEmAll!!! Kismet scelgo te! Attacco ArpPoisoning! Oh no il mio piccolo kismet è stato battuto da Cisco! Torna nella tua sfera pokè. HostAP scelgo te! Wow ma funzioni meglio di Psyduck! Ho vinto ho vinto, io HASh Catchu sono l'allenatore di hacker + famoso al mondo, SONO IL MIGLIORE!!!!
> 
> Chissà che cartoni guardava quello scriba da piccolo per fornirgli tale fantasia, o chissà cosa sniffa adesso 

 

Vedo che i pusher a Milano sono ottimi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !ico

giusto per informazione (lungi da me lo SPAM, anche perchè non ne faccio parte..) esiste una comunità che si occupa appunto di segnalare usi scorretti del termine hacker e provvede a mandare mail agli autori degli articoli

www.hancproject.org

personalmente non sono d'accordo con la definizione che danno di hacker, ma almeno si danno da fare.. 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *!ico wrote:*   

> personalmente non sono d'accordo con la definizione che danno di hacker, ma almeno si danno da fare.. 

 

In che senso? Quella mi sembra che sia, fondamentalmente, la definizione originaria degli anni 60/70.

----------

## mrfree

In verità credo che !ico abbia ragione se si riferisce al fatto che quella riportata sul sito è solo una definizione, nel senso che si riferisce una una singola accezione del termine hacker; Secondo il jargon il termine presenta 7+1 diversi significati (il +1 si riferisce a quello deprecato)  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Stando all'accezione su quel sito, la quasi totalita' del gentoo forum dovrebbe essere composto da hacker  :Smile: 

Scherzi a parte,  e' una definizione corretta anche se non e' l'accezione piu' utilizzata.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Stando all'accezione su quel sito, la quasi totalita' del gentoo forum dovrebbe essere composto da hacker 
> 
> Scherzi a parte,  e' una definizione corretta anche se non e' l'accezione piu' utilizzata.

 

ma alla fine è il significato corretto. tutti gli altri sono delle storpiature

----------

## !ico

mi sa che ho confuso qualcosa... quando lo frequentavo mi sembrava ci fosse una definizione che comprendeva anche l'intrusione..

nella fretta non sono neanche andato a controllare, in effetti la definizione ci sta giusta.

mah, forse è il caldo...  :Razz: 

ola e scusate la "pressapochezza" (esiste?   :Shocked: )

----------

## federico

 *!ico wrote:*   

> mah, forse è il caldo... 

 

Di gia?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## GiRa

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Semplice... smettere di dare retta a qualsiasi informazione che venga da un mezzo stupido come la tv o un giornale (diciamo smettere di dar retta ai giornalisti in generale). Per fortuna chi utilizza internet ha talmente tanti canali di informazione che i media tradizionali rivelano tutta la loro povertà e incapacità (se sia colpevole o meno lo lascio giudicare a ciascuno).

 

Onestamente credo che Internet contenga solo informazioni utili su sè stesso! Prova a girare su un forum per musicisti o cavalli o quello che vuoi: trovi un sacco di panzane.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Onestamente credo che Internet contenga solo informazioni utili su sè stesso! Prova a girare su un forum per musicisti o cavalli o quello che vuoi: trovi un sacco di panzane.

 

E' questo il bello... c'è tutto e c'è spazio per altro ancora.

Ci sono tante panzane e tante cose interessanti; sta al tuo interesse trovare siti attendibili e notizie utili.

Io sinceramente ho un sacco di link a siti di informazione (di vario genere... di solito preferisco siti specializzati su un argomento e leggo solo pochi siti generici) e di solito le notizie sono sempre molto interessantil e ben documentate, e i pareri spesso intelligenti.

Se dici che internet contiene solo informazioni utili su sè stesso probabilmente significa che finora l'hai usato solo per cercare argomenti relativi ad internet stesso (e/o informatica)

----------

## thewally

L'autore ha effettuato modifiche sull'articolo... eliminando qualche strafalcione   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CarloJekko

La pressapochezza e' l'arte dell'applicare il pressapochismo

----------

## u238

quoto tutti pienamente, specie federico  :Wink: 

A me questi articoli fanno troppo ridere   :Laughing:   cmq alla fin dei conti.. l'ignorante ne ha abbastanza già con 1 testo così, se poi gli vai a spiegare le cose nel dettaglio si perde, quindi credo che riscrivere l'articolo correttamente non cambi l'effetto sulla gente "comune". Il concetto c'è, è pericoloso avere un AP wireless, e bisognerebbe cambiarci la pass di frequente... dai almeno vengono allarmati 1 pò  :Wink: 

Poi per la gente del campo come noi.. andiamo a leggerci articoli decenti da 1 altra parte..  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

sauro??? 

è proprio vero che certi giornalisti sono in via di estinzione!!!

asdf

(non bannatemi aeiou)

----------

## u238

riguardando le immagini nell'articolo... 

si capisce subito che è tutta un incuxxta,basta vedere il presunto "mutante sniffer" che mentre scrive sull'asfalto è già pronto a 90  :Laughing: 

dalla posizione del giornalista nella foto sopra si può dedurre che l'articolo sia una cagata  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## thewally

 *u238 wrote:*   

> riguardando le immagini nell'articolo... 
> 
> si capisce subito che è tutta un incuxxta,basta vedere il presunto "mutante sniffer" che mentre scrive sull'asfalto è già pronto a 90 
> 
> dalla posizione del giornalista nella foto sopra si può dedurre che l'articolo sia una cagata   

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Nonostante l'incredibile allarmismo, di questi "fantomatici" segni, io non ne ho visto neanche uno....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

bannatemi:

http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Scienze_e_Tecnologie/2006/07_Luglio/11/windows.shtml

cioè "uno dei sistemi piu' affidabili" ma quando? ma dove?

ha segnato l'inizio dell'era del nonsense e dei prodotti di infima qualità

uso linux da anni proprio "grazie" a quel "fantastico" sistema operativo

che schifo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

oltre a lamentarsi fra di noi, scriviamo alla redazione del corriere la quale accetta lettere e commenti. Un messaggio critico ma civile va proprio scritto, qualcosa che suoni all'incirca così

```
Gentile redazione del corriere, vi scrivo per manifestarmi il mio stupore per un articolo mediocre pubblicato sul vostro prestigioso sito.

Mi sto riferendo all'articolo qui pubblicato: 

http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Scienze_e_Tecnologie/2006/07_Luglio/11/windows.shtml

Pur apprezzando il taglio simpatico ed "affetuoso", quasi nostalgico che Serena Patierno adotta nel parlare di oggetti antiquati ma tuttora funzionanti, come nel nostro caso il sistema operativo windows 98 prodotto dalla microsoft, quel che mi lascia basito è il messaggio strisciante che da questo articolo traspare, ossia "windows 98 è sicuro".

Ciò non è vero! Buona parte delle vulnerabilità sfruttate da programmi maligni si affidano a bug di applicatii presenti di default su windows,quali Internet Expolorer o Outlook Express, più che direttamente nel sistema operativo, percui windows 98 è a rischio alla stregua delle altre versioni. Una semplice ricerca [ http://search.technet.microsoft.com/search/default.aspx?siteId=1&tab=0&query=Vulnerability+windows+98 ] ci illustra come l'obiettivo stabilità , nonostane sian passati ben 8 anni dal rilascio del prodotto, si sia ben lontanti dall'aver raggiunto la stabilità.

Oltretutto, per via delle scelte archietutturali che stanno dietro a tale OS, aggettivi come affidabile per windows 98 son forzati. Non a caso, windows xp, successore del ramo home dei prodotti microsoft che nacque con windows 95 e proseguì con windows98/ME ha un'archiettutura derivata dall'altro ramo dell'allora famiglia degli OS microsoft : quello NT, + stabili ed avanzati.

Soltanto con windows XP si iniziano ad avere funzionalità tali da rendere i sistemi operativi di casa microsoft dei prodotti accettabili.

Forse un'analisi più interessante sarebbe potuta esser quella di chiedersi come mai la gente usa ancora windows 98, del cosa fare se non si ha più il supporto del produttore. L'idea di rimanere e "resistere" è pericolosa perhè ci espone a rishi
```

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> bannatemi:

 

No, ti mergio solamente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> derivata dall'altro ramo dell'allora famiglia degli OS microsoft : quello DEGLI NT, + stabili ed avanzati.
> 
> Soltanto con windows XP si iniziano ad avere funzionalità tali da rendere i sistemi operativi di casa microsoft dei prodotti accettabili.
> 
> Forse un'analisi più interessante sarebbe potuta esser quella di chiedersi come mai la gente usa ancora windows 98, del cosa fare se non si ha più il supporto del produttore. L'idea di rimanere e "resistere" è pericolosa perhè ci espone a risChi

 

P.S.: aggiungerei che le affermazioni di poca pericolosità dei virus attuali puo' essere condivisa (laddove ci si riferisca esclusivamente a virus che non impattano su prodotti generici tipo IE), ma questo comunque non implica che il sistema sia piu' stabile: un crash di sistema è dietro l'angolo, anche quando il computer è pulito, soprattutto se si considera che l'installer era bacato - saltava alcuni file - e non è mai stato corretto  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Jul 12, 2006 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, ti mergio solamente 

 

troppo buono!

@.:deadhead:.: ti prego di farci sapere se qualcuno risponderà a questa email 

(ottima critica)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

chiedo venia, quella era una bozza visto che ore erano. Oggi correggo il tiro, e poi mando

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Ne ho commentato uno di articolo "Vergognoso" di un giornalista sul mio blog: questo è il link del commento.

Forse mi sono accanito troppo, ma dopo un pò e dopo alcune mail, l'autore ha cambiato parte dell'articolo ...

Quindi penso che la soluzione sia mandare MAIL !!!

----------

## X-Drum

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Ne ho commentato uno di articolo "Vergognoso" di un giornalista sul mio blog: questo è il link del commento.
> 
> Forse mi sono accanito troppo, ma dopo un pò e dopo alcune mail, l'autore ha cambiato parte dell'articolo ...
> 
> Quindi penso che la soluzione sia mandare MAIL !!!

 

secondo me li scelgono appositamente e li pagano per la propaganda

"articolopoli" :asd:

che schifo di articolo troppo superficiale

----------

## Gaap

Certo che l'informazione in Italia è veramente avanti.. D'altra parte, il livello medio di inteligenza dei giornalisti è sotto lo 0..   :Twisted Evil: 

quasi quasi vado a fargli io qualche disegnino sul marciapiede di casa, poi vediamo se si incazza più per questo o che per la rete "sniffata"..

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Ne ho commentato uno di articolo "Vergognoso" di un giornalista sul mio blog: questo è il link del commento.
> 
> Forse mi sono accanito troppo, ma dopo un pò e dopo alcune mail, l'autore ha cambiato parte dell'articolo ...
> 
> Quindi penso che la soluzione sia mandare MAIL !!!

 

E figurarsi che all'epoca di questo post Xgl era talmente instabile che non se ne sentiva parlare, Beagle o altri "motori di ricerca" desktop non erano usati, di "tagging" dei files neanche l'ombra... MMA !!!!

Adesso Win$zozz sarebbe ancora più vetustamente obsoleto !!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quasi quasi vado a fargli io qualche disegnino sul marciapiede di casa, poi vediamo se si incazza più per questo o che per la rete "sniffata"..

 

LOL!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

